Has anyone gotten linux working on Macbook9,1? - plg
======
sndean
I tried about a year ago and gave up...

But it looks like it might've worked if I had looked here:
[https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Apple/MacBookPro/...](https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Apple/MacBookPro/9-1)

Which points to the 9,2 page, saying "everything works fine now," which sounds
promising.

~~~
plg
that's macbook pro ... I'm talking about the 12" MacBook retina ...

~~~
sndean
Ah, sorry for misreading that.

At least after quickly Googling, it looks like some people have gotten that
12" MacBook to work with various distros (most complaints being about wifi not
working).

I'd be interested to know if you can get it working, since I'd like to try it
again too.

